# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  รั้วตาข่ายทนสนิม 80ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ทนทาน ล้อมบ้าน ล้อมพื้นที่ กั้นสัตว์ ล้อมไร่สวน

## PPFENCE

*สร้างภาพสวยๆบนรั้วพีพีเฟ้นซ์ ด้วยมือคุณเองซิครับ ที่สำคัญ คือ ฟรี!!!*



งานเกษตรกำแพงแสนปีนี้ผ่านไปแล้ว กับความประทับใจอย่างสุดซึ้ง ที่แฟนเพจพีพีเฟ้นซ์ (Facebook.com/ppfence) จำนวนมากเดินทางจากทั่วทุกสารทิศเพื่อมาชมการแสดงสินค้าและร่วมกิจกรรมที่เราทุกคนตั้งใจจัดไว้ ขอขอบคุณเป็นอย่างสูงไว้ ณ ที่นี้ด้วยครับ

รั้วตาข่าย กึ่งสปริง อัลลอย 80 ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ขอนำเสนอแผ่นป้ายหลากสี แดง ขาว น้ำเงิน เขียว เคลือบอลูซิงค์ ขนาด 10x10 ซม. ที่สามารถติดร่วมกับรั้วตาข่าย* STAYLAST รุ่นช่องตาข่าย 10x10 ซม.* สร้างเป็นอักษรและภาพต่างๆได้อย่างสวยงามและคงทนถาวร

ราคาแผ่นละ 10 บาท หรือ รับฟรีทันที 50 แผ่น เมื่อซื้อรั้วตาข่ายพีพีเฟ้นซ์ รุ่น* STAYLAST 10x10ซม.* 1 ม้วน ที่ความสูงใดก็ได้ (ตั้งแต่วันนี้จนถึงสิ้นปีนี้เท่านั้น)

*ที่สุดของรั้วดีทนสนิม 80 ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์* 
*สามารถดูข้อมูลสินค้าและราคาสินค้าทั้งหมด ได้ที่ www.ppfence.com* 
*ติดต่อสอบถาม :* 092-2716678 , 034-352614
*E-mail :* sale@ppfence.com
*Facebook :* PPFENCE
*Line ID :* PPFENCE
*Instagram :* PPFENCE
*Google Plus :* รั้วตาข่ายพีพีเฟ้นซ์

----------


## PPFENCE

*เก็บตก ภาพบรรยากาศงานจัดแสดงสินค้าและกิจกรรมต่างๆ ของ ระบบรั้ว 80 ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ณ. งานเกษตรกำแพงแสน 2559*


จบกันไปเป็นที่เรียบร้อยสำหรับงานเกษตรกำแพงแสนประจำปี 2559 ที่จัดขึ้นเป็นประจำทุกปีในช่วงต้นเดือนธันวาคม ณ.มหาวิทยาลัยเกษตรศาสตร์ กำแพงแสน บรรยากาศภายในงานเต็มไปด้วยความคึกครื้นท่ามกลางลมหนาวอ่อนๆส่งท้ายปีเพราะมีผู้เข้าร่วมชมงานมากมายและจากหลากหลายอาชีพ ไม่ว่าจะเป็นเกษตรกร ชาวไร่ชาวนา ข้าราชการ พนักงานบริษัทเอกชน นิสิตนักศึกษา นักท่องเที่ยว ฯลฯ เข้ามาแวะเวียนเยี่ยมชมงานเกษตรกันอย่างไม่ขาดสายตลอดงานทั้ง 10วัน

รั้วตาข่ายพีพีเฟ้นซ์เองก็ได้รับเกียรติให้จัดแสดงสินค้าในหมวด *“Modern Agriculture”* หรือ *“นวัตกรรมการเกษตรสมัยใหม่”* ซึ่งภายในบูธได้จัดแสดงสินค้า รั้วตาข่ายกึ่งสปริง ระบบรั้วกันขโมย รั้วกั้นสุนัข และสัตว์เลี้ยงและอุปกรณ์รั้วและเครื่องมือติดตั้งรั้วอย่างครบครัน รวมถึงยังมีในส่วนของการสาธิตทดสอบความแข็งแรงของรั้ว ท้าให้ดัดงอและตัดรั้วพีพีเฟ้นซ์ เปรียบเทียบกับรั้วตาข่ายทั่วไปที่วางขายให้ห้าง เหยียบและปีนรั้วตาข่ายกึ่งสปริงพีพีเฟ้นซ์ ที่เหยียบแล้วไม่พัง แต่กลับปีนข้ามไม่ได้เพราะเด้งไปเด้งมาจนคนปีนต้องหล่นเสียก่อนทุกที และทดสอบการความสนิมของเส้นลวดรั้วด้วยวิธีง่ายๆ ที่ทำให้เห็นถึงความทนสนิมของรั้วพีพีเฟ้นซ์ ที่ทนกว่ารั้วทั่วไปหลายเท่าตัวอีกด้วย

แต่ที่เป็นไฮไลท์และได้รับความสนใจเป็นอย่างมาก เห็นจะไม่พ้นกิจกรรม *“ทดสอบรั้วกันขโมย พีพีเฟ้นซ์”* ที่เราท้าให้ผู้กล้าและผู้ที่สนใจ ได้สวมบทบาทเป็นโจรขโมยและต้องบุกเข้าไปภายในบ้านของเหยื่อ แต่ต้องพบเจอกับอุปสรรคอันยิ่งใหญ่ นั่นคือ “ระบบรั้วไฟฟ้าสำหรับป้องกันคน” ซึ่งปล่อยกระแสไฟฟ้ากระแสตรง (DC) จากเครื่องควบคุมรั้วไฟฟ้า Gallagher B10 (ใช้พลังงานแบตเตอรี่ – ถ่านไฟฉาย 6 ก้อน) ที่มีความปลอดภัย ได้มาตรฐาน Safety Standard และ IEC (International Electrotechnical Commission) ไม่เป็นอันตรายแต่ให้ผลลัพธ์ในการป้องกันขโมยอย่างมีประสิทธิภาพ ซึ่งตลอดวันงานทั้ง10วันที่ผ่านมา มีผู้กล้าทั้งเด็กและผู้ใหญ่ ทั้งชายและหญิงขอลองเป็นจอมโจรสมมติและใช้ “มือเปล่าสัมผัสเส้นลวดรั้วไฟฟ้า” เป็นจำนวนมาก

เราได้ทำการสัมภาษณ์ความรู้สึกของเหล่าโจรขโมยจำเป็นหลังสัมผัสรั้วกันขโมยว่าเป็นอย่างไรบ้าง? หรือมีอะไรจะพูดถึงรั้วไฟฟ้าบ้านนี้บ้าง? ทั้งหมดต่างลงความเห็นตรงกันว่า ปลอดภัย ไม่เป็นอะไร และเมื่อสอบถามเพิ่มเติมว่า *“ถ้าคุณเป็นโจร คุณจะเข้ามาบ้านหลังนี้หรือไม่?”* คำตอบที่เราได้เป็นเอกฉันท์คือ *“ไม่อีกแล้วครับ/ค่ะ”* ด้วยจุดประสงค์ของเครื่องควบคุมรั้วไฟฟ้า Gallagher ทุกเครื่อง ที่ไม่ได้มีเจตนาจะทำร้ายทางกายภาพสัตว์หรือคนที่มาสัมผัสให้ได้รับความบาดเจ็บ แต่ต้องการ”ตักเตือนทางจิตวิทยา” ว่ารั้วไฟฟ้าดังกล่าวไม่ควรเข้าใกล้ ซึ่งทำให้ทั้งคนและสัตว์ที่ได้เคยสัมผัสรั้วไฟฟ้านี้แล้ว เกิดความขยาดต่อแนวรั้วและไม่อยากที่จะสัมผัสมันอีกต่อไป

พีพีเฟ้นซ์ขอขอบคุณ ผู้กล้าทั้งหลายที่เข้ามาร่วมสนุกกับกิจกรรมที่บูธรั้วตาข่ายพีพีเฟ้นซ์จัดขึ้น ทางเราจึงขอมอบ “เสื้อยืด STAYLAST” สีดำสุดเท่เป็นของรางวัลเล็กๆน้อยๆตอบแทนความกล้าหาญและให้ความร่วมมือในการทดสอบความปลอดภัยของระบบรั้วกันขโมย พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ติดไม้ติดมือกันไปคนละหนึ่งตัว ได้ทั้งของรางวัลได้ทั้งความรู้ในบูธเดียว 

ถัดจากส่วนของ* “นวัตกรรมการเกษตรสมัยใหม่”*มาที่ส่วนแสดงพันธุ์สัตว์เลี้ยงและปศุสัตว์บริเวณ คาวบอยแลนด์ รั้วตาข่ายพีพีเฟ้นซ์ก็ได้รับเกียรติทำรั้วติดตั้งสำหรับล้อม แพะ แกะที่จัดแสดงอยู่ พีพีเฟ้นซ์ มีสเปกรั้วตาข่าย ที่หลากหลาย และเหมาะสมกับทุกการใช้งาน สำหรับการกั้นสัตว์ รั้วตาข่าย พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ที่ทำมาจากลวดกึ่งสปริง ช่วยให้รั้วไม่หย่อน ไม่พังง่ายๆ เพื่อให้สามารถรับมือกับสัตว์ทั้งหลายเหล่านี้ได้ สำหรับ แพะ-แกะ นั้นรั้วตาข่าย ที่ใช้ต้องมีขนาดช่อง ที่หัวแพะจะลอดเข้าไปไม่ได้ เนื่องจากจะทำให้เสี่ยงต่อการที่หัวแพะจะติดและเกิดอัตรายได้นั้นเอง ปมของรั้วตาข่ายควรมีการออกแบบมา เพื่อไม่ให้ตัวปมนั้นเกี่ยวขนแพะหรือแกะหรือทำให้เกิดความบาดเจ็บได้ด้วย พีพีเฟ้นซ์จึงได้เลือก รั้วตาข่ายกึ่งสปริง รุ่น STAYLAST ที่มีขนาดช่องตาข่าย 10×10 เซนติเมตร ซึ่งถักปมแบบ X knot ไร้รอยคม และเคลือบด้วยอลู ซิ้งค์ อัลลอย (ทนสนิมเป็น 12 เท่าของรั้วทั่วไป) ทำให้ได้รั้วตาข่ายที่ทนทาน แข็งแรงและทนสนิมเหมาะสำหรับล้อมกั้น แพะแกะ ได้เป็นอย่างดีที่สุด 


นอกจากนี้ รั้วรุ่น *STAYLAST* นี้ยังสามารถสร้างอักษรหรือรูปภาพต่างๆ บนรั้วตาข่ายได้อีกด้วย สวยเท่เก๋ไก๋ไปอีกแบบ

แม้งานจะจบลง แต่เราไม่เคยที่จะจบ เพราะพีพีเฟ้นซ์ไม่เคยหยุดที่จะพัฒนาและนำเสนอสิ่งดีๆรวมถึงนวัตกรรมใหม่ๆมาสู่พี่น้องชาวไทย สำหรับใครที่พลาดไม่ได้ไปงานเกษตรปีนี้ ก็ไม่ต้องเสียใจ ถ้าเรามีกิจกรรมสนุกๆพ่วงด้วยสาระน่ารู้ต่างๆอีกเมื่อไหร่ พีพีเฟ้นซ์จะรีบเผยแพร่และบอกต่อที่นี่อย่างแน่นอนครับ เราสัญญา

*ที่สุดของรั้วดีทนสนิม 80 ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์ : ขายตรง ส่งฟรี สินค้าดี มีครบ* 
www.ppfence.com *เว็บเดียว ที่จำหน่ายระบบรั้ว80ปี อย่างครบวงจร*
*ติดต่อสอบถาม :* 092-2716678 , 034-352614
*E-mail :* sale@ppfence.com
*Facebook :* PPFENCE
*Line ID :* PPFENCE
*Instagram :* PPFENCE
*Google Plus :* รั้วตาข่ายพีพีเฟ้นซ์

----------


## PPFENCE

*แข็งแรง ทนทาน ครบ คุ้ม และมีการันตี 5 สิ่งสำคัญที่ต้องพิจารณาก่อนจะเลือกซื้อ*



*ระบบรั้วตาข่าย กึ่งสปริง 80ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ขอเป็น 1 ในตัวเลือก ให้คุณพิจารณา*

*แข็งแรงที่สุด >* ความแข็งแรงวัดกันที่ค่าความแข็งแรง Tensile Strength = 1230-1550N/mm2 และค่าการสปริงตัวหรือจุดสูงสุดก่อนการเสียรูปของลวด Yeild Strength = 1050N/mm2 (approx.) ที่ทำให้รั้วไม่หย่อนและไม่พัง ไม่ใช่วัดกันที่ขนาดลวด รั้วตาข่าย พีพีเฟ้นซ์ จำหน่าย รั้วตาข่ายภายใต้ชื่อยี่ห้อ STAYLAST ขนาดเส้นลวด2mm และช่องตาข่ายถี่ที่สุด 5x10cm สำหรับรั้วบ้านและสัตว์ทั่วไป , ขนาด 2.3mm (ความถี่ช่องตาข่ายไล่ระดับ ถี่กว่าด้านล่าง) สำหรับกั้นพื้นที่อาณาเขต + สัตว์ใหญ่และสัตว์ป่า, และ 2.5mm สำหรับงานโปรเจคต่างๆ เช่น งานกั้นช้างป่า และรั้วที่ผสมผสานลวด 2.5mmและ2.0mm สำหรับรั้วรุ่นประหยัด ที่สปริงตัวได้น้อยกว่า พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ยี่ห้อแรดสองนอ เป็นต้น (แตกต่างจากรั้วตาข่ายทั่วไปตามห้าง ที่พยายามใช้เส้นลวดที่ใหญ่ เช่น 2.5mm เพื่อการโฆษณาและตั้งราคาให้สูง โดยใช้ลวดคุณภาพต่ำกว่า ที่มีค่าความแข็งแรงและการสปริงตัวน้อยมาก จึงหย่อนและพังได้ง่าย แม้ว่าจะใช้ขนาดลวดใหญ่เท่าไหร่ก็ตาม) ทดสอบง่ายๆ ด้วยการงอ ดัด เหยียบรั้ว รั้วที่ดีจะกลับคืนสภาพเดิม เด้งได้ ไม่เสียรูป ไม่พัง

*ทนทานที่สุด >* รั้วตาข่าย พีพีเฟ้นซ์ เคลือบด้วย อลูซิ้งค์อัลลอย คลาส 40 ทำให้ทนสนิมได้มากกว่ารั้วตาข่ายที่เคลือบกัลวาไนซ์ทั่วไปที่จำหน่ายตามห้างสรรพสินค้า ถึง 12 เท่าตัว (รั้วตาข่าย 80 ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์ เป็นเจ้าเดียวในประเทศไทยที่เคลือบด้วย อลูซิ้งค์ อัลลอย คลาส 40 นอกจากนั้นจะเป็นการเคลือบกัลวาไนซ์ทั้งหมด) ทดสอบง่ายๆ ด้วยการแช่หรือสเปรย์ด้วยน้ำเกลือเข้มข้น 5% รั้วทั่วไปจะขึ้นสนิมในเวลา 1-3 สัปดาห์ แต่รั้วพีพีเฟ้นซ์ จะขึ้นสนิมในเวลาไม่ต่ำกว่า 3 เดือน หรือหากต้องการความรวดเร็วกว่านั้น สามารถใช้ เกลือ 1 ส่วน น้ำส้มสายชู 4 ส่วน และไฮโดรเจนเปอร์ออกไซต์ 2 ส่วน ช่วยเร่งปฏิกริยา แม้จะไม่ใช่วิธีการที่มีความเสถียรที่สุด แต่ก็ใช้เปรียบเทียบได้ว่า รั้วไหนจะขึ้นสนิมก่อนหลัง จริงตามกล่าวอ้างหรือไม่

*ครบที่สุด >* หากมีรั้วที่ดี แต่ไม่มีเสารั้วที่แข็งแรง ประตูรั้วที่ทนสนิม และอุปกรณ์ต่างๆแล้ว ระบบรั้วนั้นก็จะไม่สามารถเป็นระบบรั้วที่สมบูรณ์แบบและใช้งานได้ดีที่สุดได้ ซึ่งทุกสิ่งที่กล่าวถึงนี้ สามารถซื้อได้ที่ พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ที่เดียวครบ

*คุ้มค่าที่สุด >* ระบบรั้ว พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ผลิตจากลวดกึ่งสปริง ทำให้สามารถตั้งเสาได้ห่างกัน 6 เมตรต่อต้น โดยไม่หย่อน (รับประกันการหย่อนตัวไม่เกิน 5% เมื่อใช้งานเป็นเวลา 80 ปี) ประหยัดเสาและค่าแรงไปได้มาก (ต่างจากรั้วตาข่ายทั่วไปตามห้างที่หากว่าใช้เสาห่างกัน 6 เมตรจะทำให้รั้วหย่อนหลังจากใช้งานไปได้เพียงไม่นาน) พีพีเฟ้นซ์ จำหน่ายสินค้าคุณภาพสูง กว่าในราคาใกล้เคียงกับรั้วทั่วไปที่วางขายในห้างสรรพสินค้า โดยการนำส่วนแบ่งกำไรพ่อค้าคนกลางมาลดในราคาสินค้าแทน ทำให้ลูกค้าได้รั้วที่ดีกว่า ในราคาถูก ยิ่งคุ้มค่ากว่ามากเมื่อเทียบกับอายุการใช้งานที่ต่างกัน

*มีการันตี >* รั้วตาข่าย พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ผลิตและนำเข้าจากประเทศนิวซีแลนด์ มีการันตีคุณภาพและข้อมูลอ้างอิงต่างๆ โดยผู้ผลิตจริง CYCLONE และ XFENCE ดังนั้นจึงเชื่อมั่นได้ว่าข้อมูลสินค้าและแหล่งผลิตเป็นข้อมูลจริงไม่หลอกลองผู้ซื้อ

รุ่นในภาพนี้มีความสูง 190 ซม. มาพร้อมเส้นลวดแนวนอน 17 เส้น เส้นลวดแนวตั้งห่างกัน 15 ซม. สนนราคาไม่แพง ราคาเหมากลางที่เราแนะนำสำหรับช่างในเครือข่าย รวมทุกอย่างมาตรฐานพีพีเฟ้นซ์ (เกรดพรีเมี่ยม) พร้อมติดตั้ง เริ่มต้น เมตรละ 190 บาท (รั้วสูง 90 ซม.) (สำหรับสเปกในภาพ รุ่น T17/190/15/100 ถี่มากพิเศษ เมตรละ 350 บาท สำหรับแนวแรก)

*รั้ว กึ่งสปริง พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ทนทาน แข็งแรง แต่ราคาไม่แพงอย่างที่คิดนะครับผม*
www.ppfence.com *เว็บเดียว ที่จำหน่ายระบบรั้ว80ปี อย่างครบวงจร*
*ติดต่อสอบถาม :* 092-2716678 , 034-352614
*E-mail :* sale@ppfence.com
*Facebook :* PPFENCE
*Line ID :* PPFENCE
*Instagram :* PPFENCE
*Google Plus :* รั้วตาข่ายพีพีเฟ้นซ์

----------


## PPFENCE

*รั้วดี ต้องมีการันตีด้วยนะจ๊ะ (แต่ไม่ใช่ว่าต้องแพง)*


 
รั้วตาข่าย รั้วลวดหนาม ถ้ามองด้วยตาก็คงแยกความแตกต่างไม่ได้ แต่ความจริงแล้วรั้วเหล่านี้มีความแข็งแรง ทนทาน และอายุการใช้งานที่แตกต่างกันมาก เช่น รั้วตาข่าย และรั้วลวดหนาม 80 ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ที่ผลิตจากลวดพิเศษของนิวซีแลนด์ ลวดกึ่งสปริง ที่เด้งได้เหมือนสปริง ทำให้รั้วไม่หย่อน ไม่พังเมื่อถูกปะทะ และใช้เสาได้ห่าง 6 เมตร จึงประหยัดเสาและค่าแรงไปได้เยอะ จนบางครั้งราคาสุทธิกลับถูกกว่ารั้วทั่วไปด้วย อีกทั้งยังมีการเคลือบอย่างดีที่สุด อลูซิ้งค์ อัลลอย ความหนาคลาส 40 ทำให้รั้วทนสนิมเป็น 12 เท่าของรั้วที่เคลือบเพียงสังกะสีในท้องตลาดทั่วไป 

ทั้งๆที่มองด้วยตาก็คงแยกไม่ออก ถามคนขายไป ก็ไม่อาจทราบหรือพิสูจน์ข้อมูลนั้นๆได้ว่าเป็นความจริง การเปิดเผยและการันตีโดยผู้ผลิตจริง จึงเป็นสิ่งสำคัญที่สุดประการหนึ่งในการเลือกซื้อรั้ว ณ ปัจจุบัน เช่น รั้วพีพีเฟ้นซ์ ที่มีการันตี โดย *WIREMARK* ผู้ผลิตลวดและ *CYCLONE* ผู้ผลิตรั้วตาข่าย และลวดหนาม ประเทศนิวซีแลนด์ เป็นต้น

ขอขอบคุณลูกค้าที่จ.ระนอง ที่เลือกใช้*รั้วตาข่ายกึ่งสปริง 80 ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์ รุ่น T17/190/15/100* รั้วพีพีเฟ้นซ์รุ่นนี้ทำการถักปมตาข่ายแบบ Tightlock ด้วยลวดกึ่งสปริงนิวซีแลนด์แท้ เคลือบอลูซิ้งค์ อัลลอย คลาส 40 (ทนสนิมเป็น 12 เท่าของรั้วเคลือบสังกะสีหรือกัลวาไนซ์ทั่วไป) มีความสูง 190 ซม. มาพร้อมเส้นลวดแนวนอน 17 เส้น เส้นลวดแนวตั้งห่างกัน 15 ซม. สนนราคาไม่แพง ราคาเหมากลางที่เราแนะนำสำหรับช่างในเครือข่าย รวมทุกอย่างมาตรฐานพีพีเฟ้นซ์ (เกรดพรีเมี่ยม) พร้อมติดตั้ง เริ่มต้น เมตรละ 190 บาท (รั้วสูง 90 ซม.) (สำหรับสเปกในภาพ รุ่น T17/190/15/100 ถี่มากพิเศษ เมตรละ 350 บาท สำหรับแนวแรก) 

*รั้ว กึ่งสปริง พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ทนทาน แข็งแรง แต่ราคาไม่แพงอย่างที่คิดนะครับผม
สามารถดูข้อมูลสินค้าและราคาสินค้าทั้งหมด ได้ที่* www.ppfence.com
*ขายตรง ส่งฟรี สินค้าดี มีครบ สอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* 092-2716678 , 034-352614
*E-mail :* sale@ppfence.com 
*Line ID :* PPFENCE
*Instagram :* PPFENCE
*Google plus :* รั้วตาข่ายพีพีเฟ้นซ์

----------


## PPFENCE

*รั้วสวยและโปร่งเท่านั้นไม่พอ 
ต้องแข็งแรงและทนทานด้วยนะจ๊ะ ถึงจะดีจริง*


 
ระบบรั้วกึ่งสปริงพีพีเฟ้นซ์ เหนือกว่าที่คุณภาพของวัสดุและการเคลือบ ลวดกึ่งสปริงที่การันตีคุณภาพโดยผู้ผลิตลวด WIREMARK ประเทศนิวซีแลนด์ ที่มีคุณสมบัติ เด้งได้ ทำให้รั้วมีความแข็งแรงสูง ไม่หย่อน ไม่พัง รับแรงดึงและแรงปะทะได้ดี อีกทั้งยังช่วยให้ปีนและตัดได้ยากมากอีกด้วย การเคลือบด้วย อลูซิ้งค์อัลลอย คลาส 40 ทำให้รั้วพีพีเฟ้นซ์ ทนสนิมเป็น 12 เท่าของรั้วที่เคลือบสังกะสีทั่วไปที่วางขายตามห้างอีกด้วย แข็งแรงที่สุด ทนทานที่สุด ก็ต้องรั้วกึ่งสปริง 80 ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์ เท่านั้นนะคราบ

ขอขอบคุณลูกค้าที่เลือกใช้รั้วตาข่ายกึ่งสปริง 80 ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์ รุ่น T17/190/15/100 เพื่อเป็น #รั้วบ้าน #รั้วกั้นอาณาเขต #รั้วกั้นสุนัขเข้าออก #รั้วล้อมสวน รั้วพีพีเฟ้นซ์รุ่นนี้ทำการถักปมตาข่ายแบบ Tightlock ด้วยลวดกึ่งสปริงนิวซีแลนด์แท้ เคลือบอลูซิ้งค์ อัลลอย คลาส 40 (ทนสนิมเป็น 12 เท่าของรั้วเคลือบสังกะสีหรือกัลวาไนซ์ทั่วไป) รุ่นในภาพนี้มีความสูง 190 ซม. มาพร้อมเส้นลวดแนวนอน 17 เส้น เส้นลวดแนวตั้งห่างกัน 15 ซม. สนนราคาไม่แพง ราคาเหมากลางที่เราแนะนำสำหรับช่างในเครือข่าย รวมทุกอย่างมาตรฐานพีพีเฟ้นซ์ (เกรดพรีเมี่ยม) พร้อมติดตั้ง เริ่มต้น เมตรละ 190 บาท (รั้วสูง 90 ซม.) (สำหรับสเปกในภาพ รุ่น T17/190/15/100 ถี่มากพิเศษ เมตรละ 350 บาท สำหรับแนวแรก)

*รั้ว กึ่งสปริง พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ทนทาน แข็งแรง แต่ราคาไม่แพงอย่างที่คิดนะครับผม
ที่สุดของรั้วดี 80 ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ขายตรง ส่งฟรี สินค้าดี มีครบ
สามารถดูข้อมูลสินค้าและราคาสินค้าทั้งหมด ได้ที่* www.ppfence.com
*ติดต่อสอบถาม :* 092-2716678 , 034-352614
*E-mail :* sale@ppfence.com
*Facebook :* PPFENCE
*Line ID :* PPFENCE
*Instagram :* PPFENCE
*Google Plus :* รั้วตาข่ายพีพีเฟ้นซ์

----------


## PPFENCE

*เพราะสภาพอากาศไม่คงที่ รั้วตาข่ายที่ดีจึงต้องคงทน*



คงทน และทนทานต่อทุกสภาพอากาศ ไม่ว่าจะฝนตก หรือแดดออก รั้วตาข่ายพีพีเฟ้นซ์ก็ยังคงแข็งแรง ทนทาน ไม่เสียรูป และทนสนิมเป็นอย่างดี ด้วยกรรมวิธีการผลิตที่คัดสรรวัสดุที่ดีที่สุดในการผลิต ไม่ว่าจะเป็นเส้นลวดที่ผลิตจากเหล็กผสมคาร์บอนและสารวานาเดียม ทำให้ได้รั้วตาข่ายที่มีความแข็งแรงและมีคุณสมบัติกึ่งสปริง เด้งได้ รองรับแรงกระแทกได้เป็นอย่างดี โดยไม่เสียรูปทรง เคลือบด้วยอลู ซิ้งค์ อัลลอย คลาส40 ที่ดีกว่าการเคลือบกัลวาไนซ์ (รั้วตาข่ายตามท้องตลาด) ถึง 12 เท่า ทำให้รั้วตาข่ายทนสนิมพีพีเฟ้นซ์ ทนสนิมได้เป็นอย่างดี อายุการใช้งานยาวนาน 80ปี  จะกี่ฝนหรือกี่หนาวผ่านล่วงไป รั้วตาข่ายพีพีเฟ้นซ์จะยังคงสวยโดดเด้งอยู่เช่นเดิม

ขอขอบคุณ ภาพติดตั้งรั้วจากคุณณัชชา ที่เลือกใช้รั้วตาข่ายกึ่งสปริง 80 ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์ รุ่น *T17/190/15/100* ไปล้อมบ้านที่จังหวัดปทุมธานี ซึ่งรุ่นนี้ทำการถักปมตาข่ายแบบTightlockด้วยลวดกึ่งสปริงนิวซีแลนด์แท้ เคลือบอลูซิ้งค์ อัลลอย คลาส 40 (ทนสนิมเป็น 12 เท่าของรั้วเคลือบสังกะสีหรือกัลวาไนซ์ทั่วไป) รุ่นในภาพนี้มีความสูง 190 ซม. มาพร้อมเส้นลวดแนวนอน 17เส้น เส้นลวดแนวตั้งห่างกัน15 ซม. สนนราคาไม่แพง ราคาเหมากลางที่เราแนะนำสำหรับช่างในเครือข่าย รวมทุกอย่างมาตรฐานพีพีเฟ้นซ์ พร้อมติดตั้ง เริ่มต้น เมตรละ 190 บาท (รั้วสูง 90 ซม.) (สำหรับสเปกในภาพ รุ่น T17/190/15/100  ราคาเหมาติดตั้งเริ่มต้นเมตรละ 350บาท)

*พิเศษสุดๆ !* สำหรับลูกค้าที่มารับสินค้ารั้วตาข่ายทนสนิมพีพีเฟ้นซ์ด้วยตัวเองที่หน้าร้าน (บริษัท เพื่อนโคบาล จำกัด ตรงข้ามมหาวิทยาลัยเกษตรศาสตร์ วิทยาเขตกำแพงแสน) รับไปเลย ส่วนลดราคารั้วตาข่าย ม้วนละ200-300 บาท ซื้อกี่ม้วน ก็รับส่วนลดเท่าตามจำนวนจริง ไม่มีขั้นต่ำ ลดกระหน่ำเอาใจลูกค้าที่น่ารักกันเลยทีเดียว

*รั้ว กึ่งสปริง พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ทนทาน แข็งแรง แต่ราคาไม่แพงอย่างที่คิดนะครับผม*
*ที่สุดของรั้วดี 80ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์ สามารถดูข้อมูลสินค้าและราคาสินค้าทั้งหมด ได้ที่* www.ppfence.com
*ขายตรง ส่งฟรี สินค้าดี มีครบ สอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* 092-2716678 , 034-352614
*E-mail :* sale@ppfence.com 
*Line ID :* PPFENCE
*Instagram :* PPFENCE
*Google plus :* รั้วตาข่ายพีพีเฟ้นซ์

----------


## PPFENCE

*มันจะสวยสวยหน่อย เพราะใช้รั้วตาข่ายพีพีเฟ้นซ์*




มันจะสวย โดดเด่น เด่นเด้งและแตกต่างจากรั้วบ้านทั่วไปแน่นอน ถ้าใช้รั้วตาข่ายทนสนิมพีพีเฟ้นซ์ ที่มีคุณสมบัติกึ่งสปริง รับแรงกระแทกได้เป็นอย่างดี รั้วตาข่ายที่เด้งได้ แต่ไม่ขาดง่ายและเสียรูปทรง อีกทั้งยังทนทาน แข็งแรง เคลือบด้วยอลูซิ้ง อัลลอย คลาส 40 ทนสนิมเป็นอย่างดี อายุการใช้งานยาวนานถึง 80 (ขึ้นอยู่กับสภาพอากาศของแต่ละพื้นที่) เส้นลวดผ่านกรรมวิธีการผลิตที่ได้มาตรฐานจากประเทศนิวซีแลนด์ การันตีคุณภาพด้วยชื่อ Wiremark ผู้ผลิตเส้นลวดชั้นนำของโลก สามารถตรวจสอบแหล่งที่มาและขั้นตอนผลิตได้จริง ไม่อิงแอบแนบความเท็จแต่อย่างใจ ไว้ใจได้ในเรื่องคุณภาพ

ขอขอบคุณ ภาพติดตั้งรั้วจากจังหวัดนครปฐม ที่เลือกใช้รั้วตาข่ายกึ่งสปริง 80 ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์ รุ่น T15/155/15/100 ซึ่งรุ่นนี้ทำการถักปมตาข่ายแบบ+ด้วยลวดกึ่งสปริงนิวซีแลนด์แท้ เคลือบอลูซิ้งค์ อัลลอย คลาส 40 (ทนสนิมเป็น 12 เท่าของรั้วเคลือบสังกะสีหรือกัลวาไนซ์ทั่วไป) รุ่นในภาพนี้มีความสูง 155 ซม. มาพร้อมเส้นลวดแนวนอน 15 เส้น เส้นลวดแนวตั้งห่างกัน 15 ซม. สนนราคาไม่แพง ราคาเหมากลางที่เราแนะนำสำหรับช่างในเครือข่าย รวมทุกอย่างมาตรฐานพีพีเฟ้นซ์ (เกรดพรีเมี่ยม) พร้อมติดตั้ง เริ่มต้น เมตรละ 190 บาท (รั้วสูง 90 ซม.) (สำหรับสเปกในภาพ รุ่น T15/155/15/100 ถี่มากพิเศษ เมตรละ 330 บาท สำหรับแนวแรก)

*พิเศษสุดๆ !* สำหรับลูกค้าที่มารับสินค้ารั้วตาข่ายทนสนิมพีพีเฟ้นซ์ด้วยตัวเองที่หน้าร้าน (บริษัท เพื่อนโคบาล จำกัด ตรงข้ามมหาวิทยาลัยเกษตรศาสตร์ วิทยาเขตกำแพงแสน) รับไปเลย ส่วนลดราคารั้วตาข่าย ม้วนละ200-300 บาท ซื้อกี่ม้วน ก็รับส่วนลดเท่าตามจำนวนจริง ไม่มีขั้นต่ำ ลดกระหน่ำเอาใจลูกค้าที่น่ารักกันเลยทีเดียว

*รั้ว กึ่งสปริง พีพีเฟ้นซ์ ทนทาน แข็งแรง แต่ราคาไม่แพงอย่างที่คิดนะครับผม
ที่สุดของรั้วดี 80ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์ สามารถดูข้อมูลสินค้าและราคาสินค้าทั้งหมด ได้ที่* www.ppfence.com
*ขายตรง ส่งฟรี สินค้าดี มีครบ สอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* 092-2716678 , 034-352614
*E-mail :* sale@ppfence.com 
*Line ID :* PPFENCE
*Instagram :* PPFENCE
*Google plus :* รั้วตาข่ายพีพีเฟ้นซ์

----------


## PPFENCE

*รั้วแบบไหนถึงจะกันขโมยได้ดีที่สุด 
รั้วลวดหนาม? รั้วตาข่าย? รั้วกำแพงปูน? รั้วเหล็กแหลม? รั้วไฟฟ้า?*



*รั้วไฟฟ้า VS รั้วบ้านทั่วไป*
- รั้วลวดหนาม คงสามารถถูกตัดให้ขาด หรือ ใช้มือถ่างออกเพื่อรอดได้อย่างไม่ยากลำบากภายในเวลาสั้นๆ
- รั้วตาข่าย คงสามารถปีนข้าม หรือ ถูกตัดให้ขาดได้ไม่ยาก (เว้นแต่ให้ รั้วตาข่าย พีพีเฟ้นซ์ หรือ สเตลาส ที่ใช้ลวดกึ่งสปริงพิเศษที่ตัดขาดได้ค่อนข้างยากและเด้งได้จึงปีนข้ามได้ลำบากด้วย)
- รั้วกำแพงปูน มีราคาสูงมากและแข็งแรงทนทาน แต่ก็สามารถปีนข้ามได้ไม่ยาก และคงโดยความทึบจึงมีความเสี่ยงต่อความไม่ปลอดภัยของผู้อยู่อาศัยหากพบกับขโมยในรั้วบ้านของตัวเอง
- รั้วเหล็กแหลม ฟังดูไม่น่ากลัว แต่ก็อาจอันตรายถึงชีวิตได้ ถ้าหากล้มใส่ในระหว่างที่พยายามจะปีนข้าม 

*รั้วไฟฟ้า* แค่ได้ยินชื่อ ก็ฟังดูจะน่ากลัวแล้วใช่มั้ยครับ สำหรับขโมยก็คงรู้สึกเช่นเดียวกันและคงต้องเลือกเข้าบ้านหลังอื่นที่กั้นด้วยรั้วประเภทอื่นๆ ก่อนเป็นแน่ แต่นอกเหนือจากชื่อที่ดูน่ากลัวนี้แล้ว ระบบรั้วไฟฟ้า Gallagher มีคุณสมบัติที่เหมาะสำหรับการกันขโมยอีกดังนี้ครับ

• *ประสิทธิภาพสูง* : Gallagher ระบบรั้วไฟฟ้าอันดับ 1 ของโลก จากประเทศนิวซีแลนด์ ปล่อยกระแสไฟฟ้าที่ 8000 โวลล์ ทำกระแสไฟสามารถทะลุผ่านได้แม้ขโมยจะสวมรองเท้าที่เป็นฉนวนอยู่ก็ตาม 
• *ปลอดภัย* : ด้วยมาตรฐานความปลอดภัย IEC60335-2-76 จึงมั่นใจและสามารถใช้กันคนและสัตว์ได้อย่างถูกกฏหมายทั่วโลก (ในพื้นที่ชุมชน ต้องติดป้ายเตือนด้วย)
• *ไร้กังวล* : ระบบรั้วไฟฟ้าอัจฉริยะ ที่จะแจ้งเตือนให้คุณทราบทันทีเมื่อเกิดไฟรั่ว หรือมีการจ่ายกระแสไฟฟ้าผิดปกติ เมื่อติดตั้งระบบ Alarm System และ SMS ร่วมด้วย  
• *ราคาประหยัด* : เมื่อเทียบกับระบบรั้วกันขโมยประเภทอื่นๆแล้ว ระบบรั้วกันขโมยโดย Gallagher Thailand มีราคาถูกกว่ามาก และเมื่อใช้ร่วมกับระบบรั้วตาข่ายกึ่งสปริง พีพีเฟ้นซ์ และ สเตลาส จะกลายเป็นระบบรั้วกันขโมยที่ถูกที่สุดในท้องตลาดเลยทีเดียว

*สามารถดูรายละเอียดสินค้าระบบรั้วไฟฟ้าเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* www.gallagher.co.th หรือ www.ppfence.com 
*ติดต่อสอบถาม* 089-4245500 , 034-352614
*Email :* sale@gallagher.co.th

----------


## PPFENCE

พีพีเฟ้นช์ขอเชิญชวนทุกท่านเที่ยวชม งานเกษตรกำแพงแสน 2017 ระหว่างวันที่ 2-11 ธันวาคม นี้  พบกับที่สุดของรั้วดี 80 ปี ที่บูทพีพีเฟ้นซ์ ที่บริเวณหน้าคณะเกษตร มหาวิทยาลัยเกษตรศาสตร์  วิทยาเขตกำแพงแสน  ซึ่งคุณจะได้พบกับ
-ระบบรั้วสุนัขพลังโซล่า รั้วกั้นสุนัขที่จะช่วยหยุดสุนัข จากการขุดคุ้ย เล่นซุกซน ให้กับสวนหย่อมแสนสวยของคุณ ช่วยประหยัดค่าใช้จ่าย แถมยังปลอดภัยต่อคนและสัตว์
-รั้วพับได้ รั้วตาข่ายรุ่นถี่พิเศษซึ่งสามารถพับด้านล่างได้ คุณจะหมดปัญหาเรื่องสุนัขขุด หรือมุดรั้วหนีออกจากบ้าน  เหมาะกับการเป็นรั้วบ้านที่สวยงามพร้อมทั้งปกป้องสุนัขแสนรักของคุณได้เป็นอย่างดี
-ระบบรั้วกันขโมย พบกับระบบรั้วกันขโมยที่ถูกที่สุดในโลก ด้วยรั้วตาข่ายกึ่งสปริง PP Fence ร่วมกับรั้วไฟฟ้า Gallagher เป็นระบบรั้วกันขโมยที่แข็งแรง ทนทาน ปีนยาก  มีประสิทธิภาพสูง และมีความปลอดภัยด้วยมาตรฐาน IEC
-รั้วกั้นตัวเงินตัวทอง ซึ่งจะเป็นระบบรั้วไฟฟ้า ที่มีประสิทธิภาพสูง และราคาคุ้มค่า  หมดปัญหาตัวเงินตัวทองเข้ามากินไก่ เป็ด หรือสัตว์เลี้ยงแสนรักของคุณ
-รั้วแต่งได้ ซึ่งจะเป็นรั้วที่สามารถประดับแผ่นป้ายสีต่าง ๆ  ได้ตามความต้องการ จะทำรั้วบ้านคุณดูโดดเด่น และสวยงาม  ไม่ซ้ำแบบใคร

นอกจากนั้น  ที่บูทพีพีเฟ้นซ์เรายังมีกิจกรรมต่าง ๆอีกมากมายให้ทุกท่านได้มาร่วมสนุกเพื่อชิงของรางวัล เพียงคุณมาทดลองปีน เหยียบ ชน หรือตัด รั้วพีพีเฟ้นซ์ ในงานนี้ด้วย คุณจะได้พิสูจน์ความแข็งแรง ความทนสนิม และการสปริงตัวของระบบรั้วกึ่งสปริงพีพีเฟ้นซ์ด้วยตัวคุณเอง และพบกับโปรโมชั่นพิเศษต่าง ๆ ภายในงานอีกมากมาย ทั้งสินค้าราคาพิเศษ + ของแถม + ของแจก เมื่อมาร่วมกิจกรรมหรือซื้อสินค้ากับเรา 
บูทพีพีเฟ้นซ์ เป็นอีกหนึ่งทางเลือกสำหรับผู้ที่ต้องการล้อมรั้วบ้าน ล้อมรั้วกันขโมย และล้อมกั้นสุนัขหรือตัวเงินตัวทอง จะทำให้คุณได้รั้วที่มีประสิททธิภาพสูง แข็งแรง ทนทาน ทนสนิม อายุการใช้งานที่ยาวนาน ขอเชิญชวนเพื่อนๆพี่ๆน้องๆ มาชมสินค้าและผลงานอื่นๆได้ที่บูทเรา แล้วจะไม่ผิดหวัง คุณจะได้สิ่งดีๆกลับไปแน่นอน แล้วเจอกันนะค่ะ
ที่สุดของรั้วดี 80 ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์
www.ppfence.com

----------


## PPFENCE

*ที่สุดของรั้วดี 80 ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์*

รั้วคุณภาพจากนิวซีแลนด์ ที่เรานำเข้ามาทั้ง รั้วตาข่าย รั้วไฟฟ้า และรั้วลวดหนาม ซึ่งผลิตจากลวดสปริง ทำให้รั้วเด้งได้ ไม่หย่อน แข็งแรงถาวร ปีนข้ามได้ยาก
และยังมีการเคลือบที่ดีที่สุดด้วย “อลูซิ้งค์ อัลลอย คลาส 40” ที่ช่วยให้อายุการใช้งานรั้วเพิ่มเป็น 12 เท่า ของรั้วที่เคลือบกัลวาไนซ์ทั่วไป
ทำให้สามารถนำไปประยุกต์ใช้เป็นได้ทั้ง รั้วบ้าน รั้วกันขโมย รั้วกั้นสุนัข รั้วล้อมสวน รั้วล้อมฟาร์ม รั้วกั้นสัตว์ป่า รั้วสวนสัตว์ หรือแม้กระทั่ง รั้วกั้นตัวเงินตัวทอง
และด้วยเทคโนโลยีรั้วสปริงนี้ จะทำให้ช่วยให้ประหยัดเสาและค่าแรง จนราคารวมสุทธิมักจะไม่แตกต่างจากรั้วลวดหนามหรือรั้วตาข่ายทั่วไป

จะซื้อไปติดตั้งเองก็ง่ายดายด้วย ระบบเสาและชุดอุปกรณ์ดึงรั้ว พีพีเฟ้นซ์ หรือ จะใช้บริการติดตั้งรั้วโดยทีมช่างในเครือข่ายพีพีเฟ้นซ์ที่ได้รับการอบรมมาเป็นพิเศษ

จะเลือกซื้อรั้วทั้งที อย่าลืมดูข้อมูลให้แน่ใจ ทดสอบกันให้แน่ชัด เปรียบเทียบจากหลายแหล่ง เพื่อให้มั่นใจว่ารั้วที่ท่านจะซื้อนั้นดีจริงอย่างที่ถูกกล่าวอ้าง ไม่ใช่รั้วคุณภาพต่ำที่มีเพียงหน้าตาที่เหมือนกันเท่านั้น

สามารถดูรายละเอียดและราคาสินค้าได้ที่ www.ppfence.com
สอบถามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมได้ที่ 092-2716678 , 034-352614
E-mail : sale@ppfence.com 
Line ID : PPFENCE

ขายตรง ส่งฟรี สินค้าดี มีครบ
ที่สุดของรั้วดี 80 ปี พีพีเฟ้นซ์
www.ppfence.com

----------


## princo

ถ้ามีรั้วปูนเดิมอยู่แล้ว สามารถติดตั้งกับได้หรือไม่ครับ

----------


## PPFENCE

สามารถใช้ร่วมกับเสาปูนได้ครับผม แต่เสาปูนอาจมีปัญหาเรื่องเปราะหักได้ง่ายหากถูกกระแทกครับ จึงแนะนำเสาเป็นเหล็กทนสนิมจะดีที่สุดครับ ส่วนเสาหลักหัว ท้าย และมุม หากใช้เสาปูนจะไม่สามารถดึงรั้วให้ตึงในระดับที่เหมาะสมนะครับ เพราะจะหักขณะดึงครับ แต่ถ้าหากเพียงแค่นำไปติดยึดกับเสาปูนในลักษณะเดียวกับรั้วลวดหนามก็ได้เช่นกันครับ แต่ความแข็งแรงทนทานจะน้อยกว่ามาตฐานของ พีพีเฟ้นซ์ และอายุการใช้งานก็จะน้อยกว่าที่ควรจะเป็นครับ

----------

